# Bad Breath n Smelly Ears?



## HelloKiwi (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello Hello...
My little Kiwi is 8 weeks old and she has the worst (well maybe im exaggerating here a bit) baby doggie breath...
My bf thinks it's her ears that stink but i dont know what to do.
we've washed her before and she still stinks. the shampoo is paul mitchell's friend company so i thought it would work. (really expensive too)
she keeps scratching her ears so i'm thinking maybe there's something wrong with them but her ears seem pretty clean.
what can i do to help her?
should i get some doggie powder for ears?

this is her at 6weeks~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sounds like a yeast infection. You will need to take her to the vet. She may have a bacterial infection, and need antibiotics. She will also need ear drops.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have you taken her to have her checked out yet? Have you gotten her shots yet? 

Eight weeks is a little young and you could be experiencing puppy problems.

Either way I would have the vet check her out. She could have an infection or ear mites. She just might need her ears cleaned. If you do not have experience with type of problem, best thing to do is see the vet. They can tell you about what you are experiencing.

Good luck!
:welcometosm:


----------



## HelloKiwi (Sep 25, 2007)

> Have you taken her to have her checked out yet? Have you gotten her shots yet?
> 
> Eight weeks is a little young and you could be experiencing puppy problems.
> 
> ...


i called a few vets around my area and they told me to come back once the puppy is at least 8weeks...i guess now she can go.
the breeder gave her parvo n dewormed her...thats about it.
i am getting scared tho...im thinking i should give her another parvo shot n deworm her again just to be on the safe side...

thank you...and i will definitely see a vet this week!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If all she's had is parvo she needs more innoculations of
different vaccines several times starting now and on until
she's 6 months. Please take her to the vet soon as this
needs to be done to keep her healthy and safe. She will also 
need a rabies shot in a few months. She, no doubt, has 
some sort of infection to have odor coming from either her
ears or her breath.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, if the vet said to wait until 8 weeks to take her in, how young was she when you got her? She will need a series of shots and probably more de-worming. Most puppies have what we call "puppy breath" and that is normal. But if you are smelling something that is coming from her ears, she probably has an ear infection.

Did your breeder tell you about hypoglycemia and what to look for, etc? 

Because your puppy has only had one of her shots she is very vulnerable to catching parvo or distemper. Please do not take her in public, to be groomed, etc. until two weeks after her last shot and when going to the vet, be sure not to let her walk on the floor there.

Also, be sure the vet waits 3-4 weeks after her last round of shots before giving the rabies shot. Do not give rabies with the other shots. Here is some more info that I hope will be helpful.

http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm

Below is the information that my breeder sent me before Catcher came home. It doesn't sound like your breeder provided you with any info. Maybe some of this will be helpful to you.

"We do not recommend putting young Maltese puppies on a feeding schedule. A feeding schedule of no less than three meals a day can be implemented when the puppy has finished growing...usually at about 6 to 9 months of age. When Maltese puppies are in their rapid growth stage, up to 6 months, we suggest allowing free access to food and water at all times. He/she will be more likely to eat when things are calm and quite. 

It is a good idea to offer several pieces of kibble by hand very often for the first few days to encourage frequent meals. If he/she seems disinterested in the kibble, try moistening it with just a tiny bit of water. This will often stimulate their appetite. It is also a very good idea to have some "puppy formula" and/or canned puppy food on hand to encourage meals if the appetite is off from traveling or a digestive upset. The dry puppy kibble should remain their main source of nutrition and these yummy tempting things be used only as an occassional addition. It is very important that young Maltese puppies eat frequently to avoid low blood sugar/hypoglycemia (see below). 

They are very much like toddlers at this age and can sometimes be so busy and having so much fun that they will forget to eat. 

We do not give the Lepto vaccine due to the high risk of allergic reaction in the Maltese breed. Discuss this with your vet and ask if he/she feels that it is absolutely necessary in your area...If not, then avoid it altogether or even delay it until they are a little older. Be sure to stay with your puppy following any vaccination or medication to watch for an allergic reaction and seek medical attention immediately should you suspect anything unusual such as itching, hives, swelling of the face, eyes or lips, vomiting, etc... 

Your new Maltese puppy will need plenty of rest, especially for the first few days while adjusting to his/her new environment. Although this is an exciting time for both you and the new baby, be sure to insist on frequent rest periods throughout the day. Allow the puppy at least several days at home with things as low keyed as possible. Avoid putting unnecessary stress on the puppy during this transition time. 

For example, some puppies may experience motion sickness when traveling. It's best not take the puppy in the car, except for their vet check up for the first week or so...Wait until the puppy has become completely acclimated before visiting friends and relatives to "show off" your new baby. To allow a young Maltese puppy to become overtired from too much activity, too much play or to go too long between meals can lead to a condition called hypoglycemia, which can be a serious medical emergency. I have included some information on Hypoglycemia below to read over that will help you to be aware of the symptoms to watch for and what to do in case this were to occur.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please read:

Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Sugar)

Hypoglycemia is a central nervous system disorder caused by a low blood sugar. It occurs mainly in Toy breeds between 6 and 12 weeks of age. Extremely tiny dogs can also be susceptible throughout adulthood. Often it is precipitated by stress.

The first signs are those of listlessness and depression. They are followed by muscular weakness, tremors (especially in the facial muscles) and later convulsions, coma and death. The entire sequence is not always seen. The dog may appear to be depressed or may be weak, wobbly, and jerky; or the puppy may be found in a coma.

Hypoglycemia can occur without warning when a puppy is placed in a new home, or while being shipped. It might appear after a puppy misses a meal, chills, becomes exhausted from too much playing or has a digestive upset.These upsets place an added strain on the energy reserves of the liver and can bring on symptoms.

Treatment: Treatment is directed at restoring blood levels of glucose. Begin at once...If the puppy is awake, give "Nutrical", Karo syrup, honey, or sugar water by mouth. You should begin to see improvement in thirty minutes. When unconscious, a puppy will have to be given a dextrose solution intravenously. A veterinarian should be called at once.

Owners of Toy breed puppies should encourage frequent meals, and never overtire them.

Note: We will include several doses of "Nutrical" in their going home bag so you will have some on hand. If your puppy is being shipped home it will be in the snap open compartment on the top of the carrier...As a preventative, we usually suggest giving a little during the flight or drive home. You can just squeeze a little at a time onto your finger and let them lick it off. 1/2 to 1 dropper full upon arrival should be plenty...This will help replace the nutrients they may miss while traveling. (Some puppies may experience motion sickness and will not want to eat much during this time)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maltese puppies love stuffed animals to snuggle with during naptime and bedtime. Before allowing your puppy to play with a stuffed animal check for safety by pulling on the fur to make sure that it will not pull out. A young puppy will pull it out and swallow it, causing an upset tummy. Also check the eyes and nose to be sure they cannot be removed and pose a choking hazard. Many puppy beds are made with fake fur also which can be pulled loose and swallowed. A bed with a canvas-type material covering is best.

A harness, rather than a collar is recommended for taking your Maltese for a stroll. If a Maltese pulls against a collar while learning to walk on a lead there is a risk of injury to the trachea. The harness fits around the body rather than the throat, minimizing the risk of injury."


----------



## HelloKiwi (Sep 25, 2007)

> Oh, gosh, if the vet said to wait until 8 weeks to take her in, how young was she when you got her? She will need a series of shots and probably more de-worming. Most puppies have what we call "puppy breath" and that is normal. But if you are smelling something that is coming from her ears, she probably has an ear infection.
> 
> Did your breeder tell you about hypoglycemia and what to look for, etc?
> 
> ...


thank you for the wonderful advice. i got Little Kiwi at close to 7 weeks...i know...extremely young but i had no idea she was that small when i got her, but now she is jumping around, barking, rolling and doing lil puppy things. she was having nutrical 3x/day after a meal but now we give her 2x/day instead. she eats throughout the day n night...is great at going to her designated spot to relieve herself.
i just need to be mindful of her vaccination schedule. thank you for everything!


----------

